# how to get experience



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi all, I am new to the forum.  I am an 18 yr old. nationally registered basic in Texas.  I was wondering if yall could help me.  I am trying to get a job... all the ambulance companies here require you to be 19 to work on the rig, and some even 21.  And to work in the ER as a tech, everyone has declined me a job... their reason... "You have no experience."   Experience... LoL  well for my program i went through, all we had to have was 48 hours of clinicals on the rig, and 48 hours in the ER and 8 Hrs. in Labor and Delivery.  I on the other had did almost 200 on the truck and almost 200 in the ER.  That show great initiative if you ask me, and some great experience.  

My question is how can I get experience if nobody will hire me???  I have tried contacting the VFD here in town, and they are never there, and they dont return my calls.  They only average about 2 or 3 calls a week, so they are hard to catch, and I actually dont think they are look for volunteers right now.... *What do I do???* :angry:  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Jon (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome,

I'm from PA, and not 100% sure how your area runs EMS. here, we have paid co's that do transport EMS - Holspital and Nursing Home interfacility. Most suburban and rural 911 squads are part paid / part volunteer, or all volunteer.

I can't imagine a volunteer company that isn't ALWAYS in need of new members who want to learn. My

As for finding the Volunteers---- you could take the whacker approach - listen to the scanner or for the house siren when they get a call, and go down to the station to wait for them to come back     :lol:   

Is EMS 100% paid? See if there is a squad nearby (a few towns away) that lets people volunteer on the squad. You might have to stay at the sqaud overnight, or run during the day from the station, but it would be a place to get you feet wet.

Also.... see about getting a job in an "allied" profession.... like as a Security officer  where the duties include first-aid response.


Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 13, 2005)

Everyone has to start somewhere, you need to put a lot of effort into getting started. If you are willing to accept being turned away, you are not going to make it. With out hands on learning, you lose knowledge. Maybe a Fire Dept. isn't the best place to start, you don't want to squirt water, you want an Ambulance Service. There has to be a volunteer service that will take you on as a member, every state, except Hawaii has Volunteer Ambulance Services. That's how I started, and that is how many people get their start in EMS. 

You need to call local hospitals, small hospitals, and ask to volunteer time to assist them in the ER. Just as an observer; maybe take BP's, etc. If you let go now, you may not be able to catch on later.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

I live in East Texas.  In Dallas, there are alot of transport companies, that would probably hire me, but trying to work in Dallas and go to school in Tyler would be impossible.  (I live about 60 miles away from both).  There is only one Volunteer EMS co that I know of in this area, and it is almost 2 hours away, and they told me flat out "NO" because I live too far.  I have tried listening to scanner to hear calls foor the vol. fire dept here in my town, but like I said, they run an average of 2 calls a week, and I have yet to hear them be dispatched.  I have also tried to get a job in the hospital as a transporter, or ANYTHING, and they are very weary about working with my school schedule and clinicals (starting medic program in fall)  I just dont know where to go from here.  I just assumed that as soon as I passed my NREMT exam, I could easily get some kind of job, but that has not proved to be the case.  I really need a job though cause I drive to Tyler at least 4 days a week for school and gas is horrible as you know.  I want to get in the med. field though.. 1st cause I am qualified...   and 2nd cause they show the best chance of working with my clinicals and school.   I just feel like I am at a dead end.....


----------



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

Here in E. Texas. the vol fire depts also go to medical calls cause it is so rural.  On the EMS side, there are 2 companies that serve this part of texas, that is it.  Not many opportunites,  however, I do have connections with one of the companies.. and they have offered me a job as soon as I am of age (19)  but that wont be until the fall semester is over


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 13, 2005)

You can always try and find out when the next fire department business/training meeting is and just show up.  If you can't do that, you can always contact your local communication center via the non-emergency number and see if they can contact the fire chief and give him a message to call you.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

I think I may just camp out at the fire station and wait...   
Im not picky, I just want to do something to get experience, and said before... im affraid that if  I dont get into something.. by knowledge will slowly disappear... Besides to keep my state license, I have to get an ems job within the next 2 yrs.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 13, 2005)

Find out who is in charge... Look up their phone numbers. Call them at home.

The squeeky wheel gets oil first.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

Actually I am ahead of you.  Number is unlisted.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

I live in a town with a population of 300 people.  Maybe I can just go door to do.. and say "Are you the fire chief?"     :lol:     :huh:    h34r:


----------



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

I though about just listening on the scanner and just showing up to calls when I hear them (fire, ems.. anything..)      That would look great on a resume....

EXPERIENCE: stalked public service for 2 yrs... claiming to be a volunteer


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 13, 2005)

Welcome    


As far as your dilema goes, it's not impossible. You'll have to sacrafice your time, but if you're diligent and really sell yourself, someone will take pity and help you. Have you tried a doctors office, or a walk in clinic? Sometimes the doctors who have thier own practices will be willing to allow you to help them get vitals, or start exams. When I did my hospital time, the ER was very slow, so I asked if there was anything I could do. They sent me to thier walk in clinic set up and the doctor saw how motivated I was to learn, after a couple of patients he let me do the assessments and get all the info before he went in, then he did it and we talked about what we each found. That was the most rewarding time I spent during my clinicals.

Don't give up, Be nice and don't take no for an answer!


----------



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

I have thought about a clinic or dr office... the only thing with that is I go to school durring business hrs m-f.. and the offices are closed on the weekends....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 13, 2005)

You could get a hearse and run around picking up patients, drive them around in circles, and drop them off near a hospital like Homer Simpson did. Or start your own ambulance service, illegally, like the fake fire chief in Arizona...

Or Not. But wouldn't that be fun?!?!?!


----------



## emtbass (Jul 13, 2005)

That would be awesome... and we could cause wrecks so that we could have patients.... even better...  :unsure:  :blink:    But i need a partner in crime....


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 13, 2005)

Um... Never mind.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 14, 2005)

ONLY JOKING !!!


----------



## shorthairedpunk (Jul 14, 2005)

kill


----------



## TJC (Jul 14, 2005)

If it's any consolation, I'm having the same problem.  I live in a tiny rural community in Navarro Co. Texas.  It seems most of the EMS around here is now run out of the FD and I can't make the requirements for fire academy (I'm a "little girl" even though I'm well over 19y/o).  The few private and volunteer services that are within driving distance are overwhelmed with applications, a lot of them from fire fighters looking for something to do on their days off.  They "don't have room" for a new EMT-B with no experience, even though I too put in many more than the required clinical hours.  It's very frustrating.  I've even tried applying in other places across the state knowing that I'd have to relocate my family and put off medic school for a while.  Still no luck.  All I can tell you is keep your chin up, keep trying, and pray hard for an open door.  That's what I'm doing.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shorthairedpunk_@Jul 13 2005, 11:13 PM
> * kill *


  :blink:


----------



## emtbass (Jul 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TJC_@Jul 13 2005, 11:24 PM
> * If it's any consolation, I'm having the same problem.  I live in a tiny rural community in Navarro Co. Texas.  It seems most of the EMS around here is now run out of the FD and I can't make the requirements for fire academy (I'm a "little girl" even though I'm well over 19y/o).  The few private and volunteer services that are within driving distance are overwhelmed with applications, a lot of them from fire fighters looking for something to do on their days off.  They "don't have room" for a new EMT-B with no experience, even though I too put in many more than the required clinical hours.  It's very frustrating.  I've even tried applying in other places across the state knowing that I'd have to relocate my family and put off medic school for a while.  Still no luck.  All I can tell you is keep your chin up, keep trying, and pray hard for an open door.  That's what I'm doing.  *


 Well at least I know I'm not the only one.  I think that I could find SOMETHING in Dallas.  But I just left there and that is the last thing that I want to do is go back.  Plus I am already enrolled in a Medic Program in Tyler.  But at the same time, I dont know if I can continue to drive to school without having a job to pay for gas and food, etc.  I think it is probably to late to try to get into a medic program in the Dallas area.  And I am going to medic school off scholarships, and they are already sent to Tyler Junior College.  I don't think I would be able to get the check rewritten in time, and then sent to Dallas. 

I think I will just buckle down and beg until I can figure something out.


----------



## Flight-LP (Jul 14, 2005)

Have you tried ETMC or Champion EMS? I'm not sure of their age requirement, but I know they both are seeking EMT-B's..................................

If these are not a feasible option, you may need to look around Dallas. I agree with you that it is difficult to maintain a school and work schedule, you may also need to prioritize which is more important to you right now. It is a difficult decision I know and being in rural East Texas does limit your options, but if it takes going to Dallas to get the experience, you may want to consider it. I will ask around as I have several contacts in East Texas, keep me abreast of anything that you find.....

Good Luck!!!!!


----------



## emtbass (Jul 14, 2005)

I have checked with them... I have many good connections with ETMC, and I believe that I will have a job there as soon as I am of age.  

For ETMC the age requirement is 19, and for Champion, it is 21.

Right now school is more important to me becuase my long term goal is to be a flight nurse.  Therefore I dont believe that I have a second to waste.  

My biggest problem is that I have $800 dollars in savings, and about $200 left on my credit card.  If I can make that last all semester (including the gas for the 100 mile round trip) then I believe I can handle not working for now.

One question that I have is... for most services, you have to take a skills test.  If I am not going to be able to get on with a service til the Dec-Jan timeframe... how can I keep my skills fresh so that I dont forget them???????   I will be in the 1st semester of the medic program... will that allow me enough practict to keep my skills fresh?????


----------



## emtbass (Jul 18, 2005)

Finally I got the home number to two volunteers here in my town.  I haven't called them yet, but I am going to.  This still only solves some of my problems.... I still need something that pays so that I can pay for gas to make the long trip to school mon-thurs......


----------



## vtemti (Jul 18, 2005)

Even if you can get into a volunteer organization for the time being, it will help get you the experience so the paid services will eventually start taking notice. Just keep checking in and making a pain in the a*& of yourself and maybe someone will hire you.

In Vermont this isn't a problem as we need to be affiliated before we can get certified.

Good Luck and welcome to our world.

Also, welcome to TJC.


----------



## TJC (Jul 18, 2005)

Thought I'd share some good news.  A small local EMS services has agreed to put me on as a volunteer (with 90 day orientation period) until they can provide me with a paid position.  It will only be part time to begin with, but it's a start.  And they plan to help me get funding for medic school when I'm ready to start.  I still have one more application to turn in to another service, but things are starting to move in the right direction!


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 18, 2005)

Congratulations! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 18, 2005)

Awesome.  See how that paid off.  Keep it up.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 18, 2005)

Ya see, I post a reply and s&#t happens.

Congrats and all the best from VT.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey TJC, what service is it?     Hopefully I will get lucky soon as well     I wish there were more volunteer ems agencies around here.  That would solve most of my problems!!!


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

First post here, but I thought I'd chime in, have you thought of just getting a regular job until you can find something in the EMS field? I just entered my EMT-B course yesterday, but I can tell you. While getting my EMT-B, I will be working at a local lumber yard to still support my life. Many of the people I know in the EMS field who are still in school to become a -P have other jobs too. While it may not be great, and may stink, if you cannot suppliment your life to get training in your field, then you may not get training in your field. I'd love to work for someone with my cert after I graduate, but if I can't, I'll keep doing what I'm doing until something opens up. Also, I know of fairs and events outside that need EMS people. Church fairs, church retreats, fairs, ect(This might also be a good place to meet your local FD). You can maybe try to volunteer for one of those everytime they come up, and keep track of them. I've lived a rather confusing life with many turns, but I've always been willing to do what it takes to better myself. If that means working in some horrible job while maintaining school, then that is what I will do. Follow your dreams, regardless if you have to take a sidetrack. Hope all works out for ya bud. I'm also 19, so I know what it feels like to not have much experiance but at the same time, keep your sanity and try to work it out.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 19, 2005)

Well I was working a local grocery store for 3 yrs in high school, and I tried to keep the job while in college, but I go to school do miles east of where I live, and I was working 30 miles west of where I live.  With class, school, and clinicals, I was NEVER home.  My sleep was inbetween classes, and on the back of the ambulance.  My parents pretty much made me quit my job because they were scared that I was going to wreck one night becuase I was driving all the time, and on very little sleep.  The only problem with getting a general job is that I live in a very small town.  First off, there are no jobs, and second, I have even vetured out to look in other town, but no one can work around my school schedule becuase I go to school mon-thurs 8-5.  But every ems agency and hospital is very willing to work with me on this issue.  They just tell me that I am not old enough, or I dont have enough experience.  I think I am just going to get on with the vol fire service here so that I can utilize my certs.  And I think I have enough in savings to support myself for 3 or 4 months.  I HOPE   <_<

Good luck in your EMT-B class Ian... Study lots!!!!!  Dont let the Nat.Reg. take you over.... IT CAN BE PASSED... I passed it my 1st attempt, but I was so scared becuase everyone was telling that not many people pass it on their first attempt.  Im proof that it CAN BE DONE !!!!


----------



## Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the encouragement. I hope all goes well, and I understand the hectic schedule. But, like I said, to me this is a dream. I've wanted to do this since I was 6 years old, I've read every medical and anatomy book I could find since I was 10. My mother has her masters in Nursing, and is a nurse practionery. My father was an EMT-P, Firefighter and LEO for 27 years. I think I'll be fine as long as I study and have my motivation. I've already read my class book, and am now reading it agian(Read it before I entered the program out of curiosity) so, hopefully I'll be able to memorize it all. Eager to learn most of all, not sure if I can take as many clinical hours as I want in a ambulance or the ER, but will try.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 19, 2005)

I took clinicals almost every day before class.  And I was on the ambulance everyday that I didn't have class.  My dream has always been to be either a flight medic or nurse.  I had a crazy idea in high school to go to medical school to be a pediatric orthopedic surgeon.  Im definatly smart enough, but I spent almost a year in the hospital last year, and decided that was not what I really wanted to do, and decided to follow my real dream.  I was an EMT before I technically graduated high school.  My dream started when I was 11 when my mother and sister were killed in a car accident.  I was the only survivor from both vehicles.  This is a dream for me, and also I kinda fell like I owe it to the ems community.  If it wasnt for them, I wouldnt be here today!!!


----------



## TJC (Jul 19, 2005)

To answer your question emtbass, RHC EMS in a tiny dot of a town called Hubbard, not far from Waco.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 19, 2005)

Well i live in a tiny dot town as well... Edgewood... its not too far from Canton.


----------



## TJC (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't actually live in Hubbard.  My dot is even smaller than theirs...lol  

I have kin folk near Canton.  Or I did anyway (distant kin we found when tracing our family tree and really no nothing about).  I've been over for trade days too when I was younger.  Always a good dog or horse at the sells.  Know any folks over there by the name of Brunson?


----------



## emtbass (Jul 20, 2005)

Actually I haven't lived here very long, so I really dont know many ppl.  But I love it here.  E. Texas is AWESOME  almost as much as W. Texas, when I grew up in a small dot, Paintrock.  To let you know how small it was, the firestation has one truck, but no personel.  The keys are just left in the ignition of the firetruck in case its use is needed.  SMALL I'm telling you!!!


----------



## Strike3 (Jul 20, 2005)

I know a lot of people do this, but here's what I think. Don't go to Medic school till you have at least 1 year of experience on a truck. Being an EMT, and passing the NREMT test doesn't make you a very good EMT. It means you passed the academic part. Working on a truck, in stressful situations, or in the street at 3am in the rain, is what makes it "experience". 

There are a million medics that come out of class with no experience and struggle and struggle. Learning how EMS really works, and doing it as a basic, is what will make you a good medic.

Good luck.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 20, 2005)

Well I will kinda be doing this.  The problem is I am not old enough to get on a box until december.  So until then I will be in the EMT-I program.  Then in December I will get on the box, and I will have to wait til the NEXT october to get into that companies in house medic program.  So I will get my experience, I will just be an Intermediate when I start.  I understand your point, I just dont see the reason in wasting a full semester.


----------



## vtemti (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Strike3_@Jul 20 2005, 08:10 PM
> * I know a lot of people do this, but here's what I think. Don't go to Medic school till you have at least 1 year of experience on a truck. Being an EMT, and passing the NREMT test doesn't make you a very good EMT. It means you passed the academic part. Working on a truck, in stressful situations, or in the street at 3am in the rain, is what makes it "experience".
> 
> There are a million medics that come out of class with no experience and struggle and struggle. Learning how EMS really works, and doing it as a basic, is what will make you a good medic.
> ...


I agree.

Medic courses aside, in VT you can't become certified unless you have an EMS affiliation and are an active member. Also, you cannot take the Intermediate course until you have been a certified b for at least a year. Nothing against anyone, but I feel that experience most definitely outways the didactic training. As with anything, how can a person perform at an advanced level if you have not yet had the chance to become proficient at the basics. Our world of EMS and our patients lives depend on immediate decisions that can only come from experience. Many times, there is no time, to try and think about the next step.   

When I teach, I always tell my students that they can sit in class and get straight A's (per say) but their first few calls will make the difference. I have seen too many students be all gung ho and do great during a course, but quickly decide that this business is not for them or find they loose confidence and/or cannot perform in the real situations.

Again, I am not trying to discourage anyone and I applaud enthusiasm. Just relaying my feelings after 16 plus years of service and observation.

All my best in whatever happens.


----------



## emtbass (Jul 21, 2005)

I have met a lot of medic here that dont practice under the paramedic level.  They are licensed medics, and for the company you must be nationally registered so they just stay nremt-I's cause they dont want the responsibility.

I think once this semester is over, I will get on with a service, and then hold off with the medic school issue.  I think I will just take a few semesters and get my basics out of the way for nursing schoo. ( I wanna be a flight nurse.... L O N G time passion)

thanks for the advice.


----------

